

Solar Impulse Live – Around The World In a Solar Powered Plane - binoyxj
http://www.solarimpulse.com/sitv

======
binoyxj
Can't take my eyes off this Cockpit widget. Such beautiful execution and data
[http://www.solarimpulse.com/widget-
rtw_wrapup](http://www.solarimpulse.com/widget-rtw_wrapup)

~~~
toomuchtodo
_This_ is the sort of data SpaceX should be overlaying on its live streams
(real time rocket telemetry).

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9169817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9169817).

------
Bdiem
For fellow germans beeing unable to watch the yt livestream (
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwEktN1eAWA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwEktN1eAWA)
). [http://www.unblocker.yt/de/](http://www.unblocker.yt/de/) did help me.

------
__420
Over Quota This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try
again later.

